# Derelict Garage, Ormesby St Margaret. Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Aug 6, 2009)

Passed this little Garage last Sunday. Has been closed for at least 20 years as a Garage but had a few interesting Motor Vehicles that had seen better Days! This flatnose, flatbed, Bedford? Feel free to correct me if Im wrong!, I think dates maybe to the Late 50s early 60s. The Plough an age well before Motor Transport!...


----------



## Trudger (Aug 6, 2009)

always amazes me to see tyres still inflated after so many years !
I like the Land Rover recovery truck, could find space for that unless Landie man gets it first ...

T


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 6, 2009)

This place facinated me Trudger. Landie would love that machine, it was a series 1


----------



## lost (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the Land Rover is actually an early series 2 rather than a series 1.
Does anyone know what the flush-fronted flatbed lorry is? I like the look of it


----------



## Trudger (Aug 6, 2009)

Theres a look of Foden about the windscreen and door handles but normally they have imposing radiator grilles ...

T


----------



## skittles (Aug 6, 2009)

That LR looks in good condition and so does the Scania

the flush truck I think is an Albion


----------



## TK421 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice find BS, skittles is right, it is an Albion Claymore, here is an example of a restored one:

http://ccmv.fotopic.net/p25952617.html

It seems in good nick too!


----------



## tom83 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice little find, love the old Pump


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

lost said:


> I think the Land Rover is actually an early series 2 rather than a series 1.
> Does anyone know what the flush-fronted flatbed lorry is? I like the look of it


I honestly would not know lost I am not all that clued up on Land Rovers!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

skittles said:


> That LR looks in good condition and so does the Scania
> 
> the flush truck I think is an Albion



The Land Rover was in excellent condition considering its age!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Nice find BS, skittles is right, it is an Albion Claymore, here is an example of a restored one:
> 
> http://ccmv.fotopic.net/p25952617.html
> 
> It seems in good nick too!



Ah thats an absolute cracker. I thougt it may have been late 50s 0r early 60s. It was just the shape of the cab, very distinctive. A lovely modern lorry with full Synchromesh and Power Steering! NOT!!! Double de Clutch and needing arms like Arnold Schwarzenegger to 3 point turn that sod I bet!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

tom83 said:


> Nice little find, love the old Pump



Cheers Tom thanks for your Comments. The pump was a nice touch.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a series II. I'd love it, save it before it's vandalised!!! Some chav won't appreciate it. I'm tempted too but I'd have to put it somewhere.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> It's a series II. I'd love it, save it before it's vandalised!!! Some chav won't appreciate it. I'm tempted too but I'd have to put it somewhere.



I did wonder when you would come calling Landie! Isnt it a Cracker?


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah! Its been buffed up something cronic, must have had to shunt things foward in its working life. If I had it, id probably keep all the rust, and not respray it. It looks good like that!


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cool find


----------



## lost (Aug 7, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> It's a series II. I'd love it, *save it before it's vandalised!!! Some chav won't appreciate it.* I'm tempted too but I'd have to put it somewhere.



You really are tiresome.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

I think he just likes Land Rovers!


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 7, 2009)

lost said:


> You really are tiresome.



Its British history! Why does that make me tiresome?


----------



## Mole Man (Aug 7, 2009)

That’s a real blast from the past, very nice.


----------



## lost (Aug 7, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Its British history! Why does that make me tiresome?



Going on about chavs and vandals every second post, I think you want them to do their worst so you can whine about it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Mole Man said:


> That’s a real blast from the past, very nice.[/QUOTE Thanks a lot Mole.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 7, 2009)

lost said:


> Going on about chavs and vandals every second post, I think you want them to do their worst so you can whine about it.



I really don't, I just worry mate thats all. I'm one of those "did I leave the gas on" type of people who just worry about stuff. 

I'd go and rescue that landie if I could. In fact if the farm I lived on belonged to me, I would.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Aug 7, 2009)

the landrover looks like a 2A rather than a 2 because it has the chrome headlight surrounds which the 2 didnt have as standard but if the regestration is original then it must be a 2. oh god im all confused now lol


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 7, 2009)

waynezbitz1 said:


> the landrover looks like a 2A rather than a 2 because it has the chrome headlight surrounds which the 2 didnt have as standard but if the regestration is original then it must be a 2. oh god im all confused now lol



It looks like a 2, itd have side lights if it was a 2a


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> It looks like a 2, itd have side lights if it was a 2a



I just liked the style of it and the colour thats all.


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice find!
lovin the old lorry thingy

did those building belong to it, did u go take a peek or go in?

cheers
kelly


----------



## zimbob (Aug 7, 2009)

That's a nice find 

Liking this a lot, there's a few of these kinda places up here, but they are getting fewer and farther between these days


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 8, 2009)

v-w-chick said:


> Nice find!
> lovin the old lorry thingy
> 
> did those building belong to it, did u go take a peek or go in?
> ...



No I didnt V.W. I know who owns it and I will be going back and asking permission for a mooch.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 8, 2009)

zimbob said:


> That's a nice find
> 
> Liking this a lot, there's a few of these kinda places up here, but they are getting fewer and farther between these days



Thanks Zimbob. It was quite suprising to see this.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> It looks like a 2, itd have side lights if it was a 2a



it does have side lights next to the indicators although they are both a later addition from the lucas 588 types


----------



## v-w-chick (Aug 8, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> No I didnt V.W. I know who owns it and I will be going back and asking permission for a mooch.



kool then post an update (Y)


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 8, 2009)

v-w-chick said:


> kool then post an update (Y)



Alright V.W I will do xactly that, thanks for your command!


----------



## RichardH (Aug 8, 2009)

tom83 said:


> Nice little find, love the old Pump



43.9p/litre.

*looks at the pile of fuel receipts on his desk*

*twitches* :twitcy:


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

RichardH said:


> 43.9p/litre.
> 
> *looks at the pile of fuel receipts on his desk*
> 
> *twitches* :twitcy:



Very good Rich!


----------



## skittles (Aug 9, 2009)

Just noticed in the very first pick, a newish transit in the background, so guessing the site is being used


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

skittles said:


> Just noticed in the very first pick, a newish transit in the background, so guessing the site is being used



Ys it is being used or at least right at the back there are a couple of small industrial units.


----------



## PinkMini (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow I love the flatbed thingy, it looks so sad with the headlights hanging out  Such a soft spot for old cars! 


And 40something pence a litre?!?!?! :icon_evil


----------



## skittles (Aug 10, 2009)

PinkMini said:


> And 40something pence a litre?!?!?! :icon_evil




That is how much petrol is in the America now, £2.50 per gallon.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 10, 2009)

skittles said:


> That is how much petrol is in the America now, £2.50 per gallon.



Fook me it may be better to make your own!! Ha!


----------



## Mid diesel (Aug 29, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> The Land Rover was in excellent condition considering its age!



'fraid it's well rotted in the important places..... I had a look at it with a view to buying it for spares about 12 years or so ago -- the chassis and bulkhead were like swiss cheese then.

I used to live up the road from here from about 1984 -- the Land Rover (S2) hasn't moved to my knowledge since the mid 80's.

The Bedford Tk was just about still in action up to the end of the 80's

The Albion has been there ever since I can remember --- 20 - 25 years! the cab is Aluminium sheet over a hardwood frame --- looks solid but isn't........

btw - the Albion is a Cairn I believe - judging by the 6 stud wheels, for a 30-35 cwt load, built for a short time in the 50's. 

The owner of the site was still restoring vehicles up until a couple of years ... but the site has always looked like this!


great pictures anyway - always dreamed about buying that landie as a kid!


----------

